# Applying for temporary resident permit



## VictorNovs

Hello everyone!

I'm a Canadian citizen looking to apply for a temporary resident permit in Italy based on "elective residence".

I've read it can be done in Italy at a local post office or the Questura, however the Italian consulate in Canada insists on doing it through them.

Can someone clarify this?

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ

First you apply for a visa from the consulate. If you get approved than you have the other steps to take once you get here.

But the hard one is getting past the consulate. 

Why would you doubt the consulate?


----------



## VictorNovs

*VictorNovs*



NickZ said:


> First you apply for a visa from the consulate. If you get approved than you have the other steps to take once you get here.
> 
> But the hard one is getting past the consulate.
> 
> Why would you doubt the consulate?


Because the consulate itself wasn't 100% sure. Their exacts words were "we strongly recommend doing it here".


----------



## VictorNovs

*VictorNovs*



NickZ said:


> First you apply for a visa from the consulate. If you get approved than you have the other steps to take once you get here.
> 
> But the hard one is getting past the consulate.
> 
> Why would you doubt the consulate?


Spoke to them again. It's just a switch board operator, so they just don't have enough information on this. Reading through their web site, yes you're right. What makes it hard getting past the consulate?


----------



## NickZ

You'll need to meet the income requirements. At the same time not setting off any warning signs.

If they think you might be looking at working they can refuse you even if you meet the various requirements


----------



## Italia-Mx

You can come to Italy as a tourist for 90 days with your Canadian passport. Tourists do not have the right to apply for any type of visa in Italy. If you intend to remain in Italy longer than 90 days you must be cleared through an Italian consulate in Canada. The clearance will be in the form of a visa for which you must be qualified in order for it to be granted.


----------



## VictorNovs

NickZ said:


> You'll need to meet the income requirements. At the same time not setting off any warning signs.
> 
> If they think you might be looking at working they can refuse you even if you meet the various requirements


Do you know what financial documents they ask for and the period of time?


----------



## NickZ

I'd assume bank statements. If you search the forum a few people have written about their experiences.


----------



## accbgb

A couple of additional points:

1. Elective Residency is meant for retirees in that age group. I've never heard of an ER visa being granted to anyone under the age of 60'ish.

2. Don't speak of "temporary" - the concept behind an Elective Residency visa/permesso is that you intend to make Italy your home. Although they can't force you to stay, the intent is that you are making a permanent change and fully intend to live your remaining years in Italy. If they (the consulate) get the idea that you only want to be able to stay in Italy for a year or two, they will almost certainly deny the visa.

3. Although there are no hard and fast rules, it appears that most all consulates use an earnings test in the neighborhood of €30000 - €35000 solid annual income for the one person and anywhere from 1.5 times to 2 times as much for a married couple.

4. "Solid annual income" means things like social security and government or private pension income. Some or all of that can be offset by substantial (very substantial) savings, stocks/bonds, etc.

5. Be aware that you will have no legal right to perform any kind of paid work while living in Italy as an Elective Resident, so do not even think of mentioning the possibility of work as a source of income to meet the test above. And, the "no work" rule includes things like working remotely for a Canadian (or whatever) employer. Technically, it even includes things like managing a web site, writing a book that you intend to publish, taking up painting or other arts with intent to sell your works, etc.


----------



## rsetzer99

accbgb gives the most complete reply. I can also confirm that for income requirement they will want to see a sustainable amount that will provide you income for the rest of your life. I know of more than one case where a person whet in with a bank statement and said "I have half a million" and they denied them. Anything that can disappear in one really bad weekend in Monaco does not fit their criteria. You will also need to have a place to live BEFORE you apply. Either a house or a lease contract for at least a full year. You will also need to show that you have health insurance that will cover you for a full year. I believe you would find that anyone wanting to hang out in Canada for an extended period would have to jump through even more stringent hoops.


----------



## PauloPievese

rsetzer99 said:


> I know of more than one case where a person whet in with a bank statement and said "I have half a million" and they denied them.


Me for example.

My error was (a) the above and (b) not realizing that I could simply have gone to the financial institution holding my half million and having them disburse an >amount< on a monthly basis. Nowhere is the >amount< documented but tribal drumbeats suggest that proving sustainable income of well over 30,000 Euros per annum is the ticket. Somewhere there is a list telling you this, that you will need previously acquired housing, previously acquired health insurance, etc. but I can't find it.

Looking at your consulate's website should provide a wealth of information. For example, from Miami FL USA:
https://consmiami.esteri.it/consolato_miami/resource/doc/2018/06/elective_residency.pdf


----------



## Pippomcnal

VictorNovs said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen looking to apply for a temporary resident permit in Italy based on "elective residence".
> 
> I've read it can be done in Italy at a local post office or the Questura, however the Italian consulate in Canada insists on doing it through them.
> 
> Can someone clarify this?
> 
> Thanks!


My wife and I just accomplished this. In the US we needed to gather a lot of information (financial mostly), have a background check with FBI here, and then present ourselves in person to the local consulate. The Consul checked over our paperwork to make sure everything was there, then he took our passports and sent them to the main US consulate. Three weeks later we got our passports back in the mail (though others have told us it can take months). ONLY THEN did we enter Italy and fill out paperwork at the post office (within 90 days of receiving the visas) . At the post office we received a date months later to appear at the questura to be fingerprinted and apply for our permit to live in Italy. 

If you try to do this without the preliminary paperwork in the states, they will just send you home. You must receive you Elective Residenza Visa BEFORE you enter the country. 

Hope that helps. It may be different for Canada, but I would guess it is similar at least. 

Good Luck.


----------

